# Home.



## Matt Derrick (Jun 29, 2014)

Matt Derrick submitted a new file to the downloads area:

Home. - Old crimethinc zine explaining squatting



> Old crimethinc zine explaining squatting



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------



## undine (Oct 30, 2015)

Were did you find this?
I like to collect resources on squatting because I want to set up a Distro in Ireland.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 31, 2015)

undine said:


> Were did you find this?
> I like to collect resources on squatting because I want to set up a Distro in Ireland.



some of it we got from zinelibrary.info before the site went offline. currently i don't know where there's a lot of online zines to be found since that site went away.


----------



## undine (Nov 1, 2015)

Well this site will have to be the best squat zine library then. I guess I will upload everything I have.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 1, 2015)

i'd sure appreciate it man. we can use anything that might be useful!


----------

